
Pay $1 to see how many people paid $1 - nicolrx
http://www.peoplepaiddollar.com/
======
superz
I just paid and now I know the answer:) it's surprising and way above 0..

------
Omerkald
I know the answer:):)

------
zscsjs
interesting, so how many people have actually paid one dollar?

~~~
celticninja
Why don't you pay the dollar and let us know.

~~~
qbrass
Get 20 people to pay you 10 cents and let them know.

~~~
Omerkald
That's a smart move:)

------
HillaryBriss
i'm guessing 0

